# mails et gif anime



## tonyvar (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème basique mais que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

J'utilise des gifs animes pour différents forums mais pour envoyer mes mails de nouvel an je n'ai que des images fixes à l'arrivée.

Je suis sur mac OS X.

Merci de m'aider que je puisse envoyer de jolis voeux.


----------



## BernardRey (28 Décembre 2007)

L'affichage de l'animation dépend avant tout du logiciel utilisé pour recevoir (et lire) le message. Par exemple Thunderbird anime toujours les gifs animés, ainsi que la quasi-totalité des logiciels sous Windows. Ce n'est par contre pas le cas de Mail 2 (je suppose que c'est ce que tu utilises pour faire tes tests).​ 
Pour ce genre de questions récurrentes, le mieux est de faire une recherche, par exemple avec les termes "+mail +gif +animé". Tu obtiendras pas mal de fils en traitant. Comme par exemple *celui-là*...​ 
On peut compléter les indications qui y figurent comme suit :​ 
Pour envoyer avec Mail 2 en HTML complexe, il faut tricher un peu et rajouter une balise qui forcera le basculement de l'interprétation à la réception. Par exemple en insérant dans la signature une balise <table> </table> et en y mettant de la couleur (par exemple en mettant la balise en blanc, ce qui la rendra invisible).​ 
Ensuite, dès qu'on utilise cette signature ça forcera l'interprétation "complexe" et permettra donc l'affichage du gif animé dans Mail. 

Si ça ne répond pas à ta question, donne-nous un peu plus de détails sur ce que tu fais précisément et ce que tu observes...​


----------



## tonyvar (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais déjà tenter ce que tu m'as proposé et si je n'arrive à rien ; je détaillerai ce que j'ai déjà essayé.
je suis un peu néophyte et j'ai oublié de préciser la version 10.4.11. Je ne sais pas si ça aide.


----------



## miaou (28 Décembre 2007)

avec mail je ne sais pas mais comme le dit Bernard , thurderbird gère les gifs animés

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/products/thunderbird/
mais c'est pas les " emoticones" de incredimail bien sur .... mais quand même récupérer celles -ci et les envoyer


----------



## tonyvar (28 Décembre 2007)

miaou merci,
j'ai téléchargé thunderbird et quand j'ai ouvert il n'y avait rien. C'est écrit 1 élément 0 Ko disponibles.

J'ai essayé en ouvrant dans nouvelle fenètre avec balises img. Seul l'url s'inscrit.
j'ai essayé en stockant des fichiers sur mon bureau et ça ne marche pas non plus.

Pour les essais, c'est fou ce que je m'envoie comme mails:love:


----------



## miaou (28 Décembre 2007)

là je comprend pas trop; tu n'est pas arrivé à avoir thunderbird ? ou a envoyer le message ? tu a fait quoi exactement  ?
dans ton message , dans le corps du messages là où tu écrit,. tu dépose  ton (ou tes ) gifs animés, par un simple déplacé/collé. et c'est bon
l'image est figée au départ ,chez toi mais elle est animée à l'arrivée chez ton correspondant
il faut bien  sur envoyer au format  ( HTML +Texte)


----------



## tonyvar (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est thunderbird que je n'ai pas pu télécharger. Je n'ai trouvé que la version 2.0.0.9 mais pas la 10.4.11.

Sinon j'ai réussi à mettre le gif en envoyant juste le lien qu'on peut ouvrir en cliquant et le gif apparait sur une autre fenêtre. L'effet n'est pas le même car le gif n'est pas sur la même page que le texte.


----------



## miaou (29 Décembre 2007)

Ne confond pas
 10.4.11 c'est la version de Mac OS ; La dernière de Tiger..
 2.0.0.9  c'est la dernière version de Thunderbird . elle marche avec toutes les versions de Mac OS à partir de 10.2
donc  avec la tienne. Tu peux la télécharger et l'installer sans soucis


----------



## tonyvar (29 Décembre 2007)

Je pense avoir réussi à télécharger mais des questions de base m'ont un peu bloqué comme l'entrant et le sortant. Quand on est néophyte...
Donc le téléchargement lui-même est fait mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien su répondre à tout ce qui était demandé ensuite.

En tous cas merci beaucoup.


----------



## miaou (29 Décembre 2007)

tu es bloqué par quoi?
Thunderbird c'est simple logiciel de messagerie .  comme  mail, entourage, outlock
tu crée tes comptes pareil que tu a du le faire avec mail
entrant et sortant je suppose que tu veux parler des adresses du serveur  et ça ça dépend de ton FAI....
normalement:.
entrant c'est pop...
sortant c'est smtp...
tu remet les même que tu a du le faire  dans mail......


----------



## tonyvar (30 Décembre 2007)

Je pense que j'ai mal noté le pop et smtp et je n'arrive plus à accéder pour vérifier et corriger.


----------



## tonyvar (30 Décembre 2007)

En fait comme je ne peux plus revenir en arrière, je souhaiterais annuler le premier téléchargement de thunderbird et ensuite le refaire en faisant mieux attention à ce que je tape. Je pense que je n'avais pas mis smtp. devant wanadoo.fr


----------



## miaou (30 Décembre 2007)

comment ça  tun'  arrive plus a accéder a ton compte ?
un fois thunderbird ouvert .  menu : outil/parametres des comptes.....


----------



## tonyvar (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci Miaou, je n'ai pas retrouvé ou je dois modifier le pop et smtp.
Je souhaite seulement que cela ne va pas modifier le fonctionnement normal de ma boite à lettre car comme par hazard je n'ai plus de mails.

Je voudrai virer thunderbird et que tout redevienne comme avant. Après tout ce n'était que pour envoyer des gif animés pour les voeux. Je peux envoyer des photos.

Certaines choses simples me paraissent très compliquées.


----------



## miaou (30 Décembre 2007)

c'est bizarre ça. 
normalement ça n'a pas affecté ton autre boite.
 tu arrive à lancer thunderbird?
dans la barre des menus , en haut  tu n'a pas "outil " ?  et dans le menu "outil " tu dois avoir
"paramètre des comptes "  en bas .. non ?
tu clique sur ton compte. ou tu en ajoute un ..  et tu modifie tout
par ex à "paramètre du serveur"  tu met 
nom du serveur: pop. wanadoo.fr ( si j'ai compris c'est ça ton FAI )
nom de l'utilisateur: ton nom
comme tu a fait avec mail?
pour le smtp c'est tout à fait en bas de la fenêtre de droite .. c'est normal , en principe c'est la même tous les comptes
tu utilise " mail " en ce moment ?
quel ton FAI ? Wanadoo ? 
si tu veux ,écrit moi en MP. Tu me donne ton adresse mail je te donnerai  la mienne  et on fait des essais
mais il n'y acune raison que ça marche pas
si tu utilise "mail ",si arrive à lancer "thunderbird"... il doit marcher


----------



## BernardRey (30 Décembre 2007)

tonyvar a dit:


> Je souhaite seulement que cela ne va pas modifier le fonctionnement normal de ma boite à lettre car comme par hazard je n'ai plus de mails.
> 
> Je voudrai virer thunderbird et que tout redevienne comme avant. Après tout ce n'était que pour envoyer des gif animés pour les voeux. Je peux envoyer des photos.


A noter qu'il t'est parfaitement possible de continuer à utiliser Mail au quotidien et ne lancer Thuderbird que lorsque tu souhaites envoyer des messages en HTML complexe. Il suffit pour cela dans Thunderbird d'aller dans les "Paramètres du serveur" (comme décrit par Miaou ci-dessus) et d'y cocher la case "Laisser les messages sur le serveur".


----------



## tonyvar (30 Décembre 2007)

Autant le dire tout de suite mais vous aviez compris, je ne suis pas une bête en ordinateur.

J'ai refait des essais en m'envoyant du courrier et en recevant et maintenant ça marche pour mail. Donc en effet j'ai un peu paniqué dans la matinée. Dès que j'appuie sur une touche j'ai l'impression de ne jamais pouvoir revenir en arrière.
Merci pour votre patience ; je vais reprendre tranquillement vos infos et je sens que je vais y arriver.

Néanmoins, j'ai déjà reçu des gifs animés sur mes mails alors que je n'ai pas thunderbird. Comment les gens font-ils ? Et comment faisait-on avant thunderbird ?

Et voilà je me repose des questions


----------



## miaou (30 Décembre 2007)

cela viens peut être d'un pc , ou alors d'un mac et thunderbird   ou autre  
mais si c'est uniquement pour les voeux pourquoi tu n'envoie pas carrément des cartes , c'est  super, c'est gratuit sur de nombreux sites, c'est très sympa


----------

